

Facebook adds new security tools - ube
http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-world/facebook-adds-new-security-tools-20100514-v3lw.html

======
ube
I heard this on my local TV news touting it as a new privacy measure...and
then I found details via the link.

What exactly does this have to do with privacy? It deals with someone who
tries to hack your facebook account but has nothing to do with their use of
your information...or am I missing the boat on this?

